
Short Rebol Examples: The simplicity and productivity of Rebol - neurohax
http://re-bol.com/short_rebol_examples.r
======
draegtun
Here's a video which accompanies this post -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lR5Fzv6DP0I&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lR5Fzv6DP0I&feature=youtu.be)

------
rebolyte
Also check out the successor to Rebol that's under development and seeking to
be a "full-stack language," Red: [http://www.red-lang.org/](http://www.red-
lang.org/)

~~~
e12e
I was certain I'd just looked at that page, but there appear to be a lot of
new additions I can't recall. But does Red have I/O and network support now?

I suppose I should head over to gitter to ask, but perhaps someone here knows?
I tried a search for http and network in the github repo, but didn't find
anything that looked like support for slurping/pushing data over the network?

------
wtbob
We'd a guy at my last job who really dug Rebol. It always looked very cool to
me, like an even-better TCL, or almost-a-Lisp. I've never had time to dig into
it, but I'd love to.

------
HerrMonnezza
Commented walkthrough of the examples:
[http://learnrebol.com/rebol3_book.html#section-1.2](http://learnrebol.com/rebol3_book.html#section-1.2)

Apparently these code examples accompany the author's "book" on GUI Rebol
programming.

------
jarcane
I wonder how many amazing programming technologies have been lost or neglected
because they didn't draw pretty enough widgets on the screen.

------
simoneau
[http://www.rebol.com/oneliners.html](http://www.rebol.com/oneliners.html)

------
jimmykimmeel
Add repair services for the Samsung Galaxy necessary to replace the battery,
the charge of alternative port
[http://www.cellfixx.ca/](http://www.cellfixx.ca/)

